# Head shots



## Tim/Robin (Dec 2, 2009)

Its been ages since the ol' camera was out. Here are some head shots of a few of the tortoises. These are less than perfect photos but they are all from within the cages so the lighting is oddly colored. We are much less inclined to take photos now that its wintertime . 

This is Dexter. He is a 10 y.o. marginated.






Beautiful Bella. She's a spider (arachnoides) tortoise. 





This is Molly. She looked cute sleeping with her nose pointed up. She's a great egg-layer for us! She's also a spider.





One of our Egyptian tortoises named Tortelini. Cutest little faces.





This is Willow. She is a Homes hingeback. 





And save the best for last (Robin's opinion) the planicauda. This is Pepita.


----------



## Candy (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine too Tim. I'm right along with Robin on that one. I just can't get over that tortoise. I love when you post pictures of them they're incredible. I almost wish I had one. Maybe for Christmas....yeah right.  I also love the Hingeback are they as hard as they say they are to keep? Do they live the same way as the Redfoots do?


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 2, 2009)

my my...those are just beautiful! Your hinge back is goregous.


----------



## Kayti (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh man, your Egyptian tortoise is _smiling_. These pictures are so amazing!


----------



## Isa (Dec 3, 2009)

Super nice pictures Tim & Robin!! I love face shots! Your tortoises are beautiful and I love their names


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, yes, ditto to all of the above! Tortelini is an especially wonderful name. And those huge, deep, dark eyes on your hingeback, just beautiful.

Even after only a few short months in the tortoise world, I am beginning to see the differences among different kinds of tortoises. I actually just ordered a couple books from Amazon (one was written by a Mr. Pirog) so I can continue learning.

The "head shots" are wonderful--either you have a camera that works by itself or there is a talented photographer behind the lens.


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Great pics Tim. I have a hard time picking the one I like best they are all so beautiful and photogenic. Congrats on a great looking group.


----------



## terryo (Dec 3, 2009)

I am in love with Molly. Your pictures, as usual, are wonderful!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 4, 2009)

Wonderful pictures Tim & Robin. 

I was kinda dissappointed to see that you guys didn't submit a picture for the calendar contest. The calendar is missing a Pyxis tortoise!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 5, 2009)

Great shots!! thank you for sharing and brightening my day!!!


----------



## Terri O (Dec 6, 2009)

Great pics! THanks--Terri O


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 6, 2009)

awww those are great photos


----------

